# Missing Dog In Nuneaton, Lurcher - Stolen, possibly dead?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted!

Lost in Hartshill, Nuneaton, Warwickshire 12/10 @ 3pm approx

Was being walked by a family with whom we had rehomed this once stray animal

1x Lurcher
Smooth Haired
Fawn/Tan
Male
Approx 18 months old
Wearing a brown leather collar with 2 x ID tags
Micro-chipped as 'Sonny' but now known as 'Dillon'

No pic available

I fear the worst for him as he is ID'd to the max and no reports or sightings

Contact me 07891 419425 (Dun Roamin)

Ian
Dun-Roamin Stray Dog Collection & Animal Services


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope he turns up soon poor little thing


----------

